# Wasser Fix Shower Head



## richpickins (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi
We have a Wasser basin/shower mixer tap in our motorhome.

Is it possible to adjust the head to spray when used as a shower head?

There is a nylon inner ring inside the shower head with spray holes but it is fixed in position.

Is there an additional part which screws into the centre of this nylon spray ring??

Hope this makes some sense!!

Advice appreciated

Richpickins


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Try turning the outer ring of the shower head - it can be quite stiff if it hasn't been used for some time.

Joe


----------



## Deric (May 1, 2005)

*Wasser Fix Shower head*

Hi,

If you haven't already found out how the shower head works....

Hold the shower head and pull the outer chrome bezel down, do not try to turn it. It will move about 1/8" out/down.

I have just seen your post this afternoon and was having the same dilemma as yourself on our Hymer. After trying to turn the bezel, to no avail, I thought 'Germans must be cleverer than this' and pulled it. Hey presto!

But, then I turned my attention to the low water pressure problem we have always had and found that the pump was wired up incorrectly and the pump was rotating backwards!! It must have been like it for ages (maybe from new) and it had not been picked up on two full services at a main dealer. 

Hope i'm not too late and that you haven't turned the bezel and broken it!

Regards

Deric


----------

